# Preppers' Code Of Conduct



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

this is the first draft and I will add in updates as they are fleshed out:

_I will prepare myself and my family, mentally, financially and physically to the best of our abilities to survive small or large natural and man-made disasters. As best as possible I will integrate preparing into our daily lifestyle and seek to comply as best as possible with all existing laws.

In the event of any disaster I will place the health and welfare of my family first and foremost. I pledge this knowing that life or death decisions may seem to contradict man's laws and that one day I may be called to answer for those decisions. Next is the welfare and safety of my neighbors and community and I will strive to build a strong and beneficial partnership with them.

To the best of my abilities, I will seek to live legally and morally during troubled times. I will adopt and practice these guidelines that will frame my thinking, decisions and actions as best as possible.


I will not loot simply for the sake of ownership of an item.
Neither will I willfully bypass abandoned possessions or materials that may ensure the survival of myself, my family, my neighbors and my community.
Such items will be directly related to health and safety but not necessarily be taken to satisfy simple comforts or conveniences. Other items may be directly related to or necessary to rebuilding towns and communities and thus satisfy the needs of the greater good.
I recognize that although the original owners may have departed or died that their family and heirs may have a lawful claim to what I collect and that I may have to make fair restitution for the use of said items or return them if possible. At all times will I respect their property and their memories.
If circumstances occur that I have to scavenge from residences, I will exercise extreme due diligence to determine that the residence is indeed abandoned and not temporarily vacant. 
If I have to scavenge from businesses I will attempt to minimize any recovery that might damage the ability of the business to return to productivity should the events of the disaster come to a conclusion.

(a) It must be recognized that many manufactured items and modern technologies may become irreplaceable. We must make every effort to leave in place (or store as needed) and vigorously protect and preserve them for the benefit of the community and mankind in general. Such items as EKG machines, electronic test instruments, solar systems and so on are some examples.
If others are in need I will readily share all scavenged materials for the betterment of man and community rather than hoard such materials for myself.
It is recognized that many items are perishable and cannot survive intact without proper storage. In very short time these would have little value to the original owner if they do not retain direct physical ownership. Therefore I must act quickly if said items are to be used before they become a total loss.
In a similar fashion, livestock and pets that are abandoned may perish. If I rescue them and the original owner makes a claim for return, I should expect to be able to barter for reasonable compensation for my efforts.
Life is sacred and none more so than those of my family, neighbors and community. If I must take the life of those that threaten my or my community's safety and security I will do so with the recognition that I may have to answer to the rule of law.
If there are those who willfully pillage, plunder and violate morals and laws I will do all that is in my power to eliminate them as a threat to my family, neighbors and community.
If I can save a life by sharing my possessions, knowledge or by providing safety and protection I will. Simply surviving on my own is not the path I wish to follow.
After the safety and welfare of my family have been secured I will strive to work towards the betterment of all men, the protection of the ill, infirm and destitute. I will also actively strive to return to a rule of laws and morals.

_
(I tried to capture a lot of the good thoughts seen in this thread and I freely plagiarized. Feel free to comment on, critique and modify this initial effort.)


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

This was my first attempt at addressing valuable infrastructure:

6. If I have to scavenge from businesses I will attempt to minimize any recovery that might damage the ability of the business to return to productivity should the events of the disaster come to a conclusion.

additional thoughts

_(a) It must be recognized that many manufactured items and modern technologies will be irreplaceable. We must make every effort to leave in place (or store as needed) and vigorously protect them for the greater good. Such items as EKG machines, electronic test instruments, solar systems and so on are some examples._


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

teotwaki said:


> This was my first attempt at addressing valuable infrastructure:
> 
> 6. If I have to scavenge from businesses I will attempt to minimize any recovery that might damage the ability of the business to return to productivity should the events of the disaster come to a conclusion.
> 
> ...


Here's my suggested rewrite, I only changed a couple of things...

(a) It must be recognized that many manufactured items and modern technologies *may become *irreplaceable. We must make every effort to leave in place (or store as needed) and vigorously protect them for the *benefit of the community and mankind in general*. Such items as EKG machines, electronic test instruments, solar systems and so on are some examples.

I like the term greater good, and I didn't really equate it with socialism.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

That sounds good... To preserve and protect technology!


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Zanazaz said:


> Here's my suggested rewrite, I only changed a couple of things...
> 
> (a) It must be recognized that many manufactured items and modern technologies *may become *irreplaceable. We must make every effort to leave in place (or store as needed) and vigorously protect them for the *benefit of the community and mankind in general*. Such items as EKG machines, electronic test instruments, solar systems and so on are some examples.
> 
> I like the term greater good, and I didn't really equate it with socialism.


First post updated!


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I will prepare myself and my family, mentally, financially and physically to the best of our abilities to survive small or large natural and man-made disasters. As best as possible I will integrate preparing into our daily lifestyle and seek to comply as best as possible with all existing laws.

In the event of any disaster I will place the health and welfare of my family first and foremost. I pledge this knowing that life or death decisions may seem to contradict man's laws and that one day I may be called to answer for those decisions. Next is the welfare and safety of my neighbors and community and I will strive to build a strong and beneficial partnership with them.

*To the best of my abilities,* I will seek to live legally and morally during troubled times. I will adopt and practice these guidelines that will frame my thinking, decisions and actions as best as possible.

I will not loot simply for the sake of ownership of an item.
Neither will I willfully bypass abandoned possessions or materials that may ensure the survival of myself, my family, my neighbors and my community.
Such items will be directly related to health and safety but not necessarily be taken to satisfy simple comforts or conveniences. Other items may be directly related to or necessary to rebuilding towns and communities and thus satisfy the needs of the greater good.
I recognize that although the original owners may have departed or died that their family and heirs may have a lawful claim to what I collect and that I may have to make fair restitution for the use of said items or return them if possible. At all times will I respect their property and their memories.
If circumstances occur that I have to scavenge from residences, I will exercise extreme due diligence to determine that the residence is indeed abandoned and not temporarily vacant.
If I have to scavenge from businesses I will attempt to minimize any recovery that might damage the ability of the business to return to productivity should the events of the disaster come to a conclusion.

(a) It must be recognized that many manufactured items and modern technologies may become irreplaceable. We must make every effort to leave in place (or store as needed) and vigorously protect* and preserve* them for the benefit of the community and mankind in general. Such items as EKG machines, electronic test instruments, solar systems and so on are some examples.
If others are in need I will readily share all scavenged materials for the betterment of man and community rather than hoard such materials for myself.
It is recognized that many items are perishable and cannot survive intact without proper storage. In very short time these would have little value to the original owner if they do not retain direct physical ownership. Therefore I must act quickly if said items are to be used before they become a total loss.
In a similar fashion, livestock and pets that are abandoned may perish. If I rescue them and the original owner makes a claim for return, I should expect to be able to barter for reasonable compensation for my efforts.
Life is sacred and none more so than those of my family, neighbors and community. If I must take *the* life of those that threaten *my or my communities *safety and security I will do so with the recognition that I may have to answer to the rule of law.
If there are those who willfully pillage, plunder and violate morals and laws I will do all that is in my power to eliminate them as a threat to my family, neighbors and community.
If I can save a life by sharing my posessions, knowledge or by providing safety and protection I will. Simply surviving on my own is not the path I wish to follow.
After the safety and welfare of my family have been secured I will strive to work towards the betterment of all men, the protection of the ill, infirm and destitute. I will also actively strive to return to a rule of laws and morals.

Minor changes submitted for approval. I lost the numbers somehow when I copy/pasted. Sorry. I like it TEO, like I said before, great job! :beercheer:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I am going to make about 5 or 6 of these on 4'x8' sheets of plywood and set them up at the entrance points of our community if/when the time comes!


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Added Pandamonium's changes into the first post. See if I got them right


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks good to me!! 

Folks remember, this is a work in progress, any body who Has suggestions or would like to add, post it up here and we'll see wassup!


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Just what we need, more "laws" and "rules of conduct". We have tried that already it doesn't work! Just TEN is all we need, keep it simple live by them and that should be all we need.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

radio477 said:


> Just what we need, more "laws" and "rules of conduct". We have tried that already it doesn't work! Just TEN is all we need, keep it simple live by them and that should be all we need.


The original Ten Commandments are pretty cut-and-dried.

I like this "code of conduct" because it covers a lot of gray areas that people are seemingly not agreeable on.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

If we're talking old covenant, it was 10 Commandments and 613 requirements of the law. This list seems very comprehensible for it's intended purpose.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

radio477 said:


> Just what we need, more "laws" and "rules of conduct". We have tried that already it doesn't work! Just TEN is all we need, keep it simple live by them and that should be all we need.


Our list is not inscribed in stone but I think that you can correlate them pretty nicely to the ones that are. 

For instance: "Thou shalt not steal" is in stone

Part of the discussion in the first thread was what is "stealing", what is "looting" and what is "salvaging"? We tried to break it down in a post SHTF situation and look at what was the right thing to do.

If you can take the time to give the first post another read you might be able to see some other matches such as with "Thou shalt not kill".

However, this list is agnostic and does not touch upon choices for worshipping.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

I understand the concept of the "code" and commend you all for your effort, but to me it just seems futile. Over and over thru out history mankind has put pen to paper to enact codes, laws or rules only to come to failure. Compromises are always made, amendments are attached, changes made to appease this group or that group and here we are again. So for me it will be just the TEN, HIS word and the feeling of wrong or right that HE has bestowed in me. Just my opinion and I welcome you to yours! I know a lot of people out there do not believe and seek to find their own truths, I just don't want to be bond by there codes or laws when it is time to start over. Ok rambling again, I apologize.


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

Thou shall not kill- original translation- thou shall not murder. Do you think God will cast you to hell for killing someone that has a knife to your throat? Good thread, going to print it, but remember in SHTF we are not animals but we have to survive. No guilt here.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

radio477 said:


> . Over and over throughout history mankind has put pen to paper to enact codes, laws or rules only to come to failure.


Laws and rules fail when they are not enforced properly, that's all.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

A code of conduct, such as this, is designed for someone who HAS morals to begin with. It was written to clarify folks opinions of right and wrong post SHTF. Since the discussion the inspired TEOTWAKI to pen this code ran 10 pages, we thought it deserved it's own thread. Pitch in, like it, hate it, or not. Your choice. I for one feel it puts some important points into perspective and think it is worth adopting.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

pandamonium said:


> A code of conduct, such as this, is designed for someone who HAS morals to begin with.


Correct, and the unfortunate task of enforcement falls on those who wish to abide, or to have others in the area abide.



pandamonium said:


> I for one feel it puts some important points into perspective and think it is worth adopting.


I think it puts a lot of common sense and "unspoken rules" into an easy to read and understand code. There are a lot of people that would use an "event" to their advantage, namely being greedy of things they really have no need for, or no respect for the property of others.

If it is written and posted as such, there is a psychological connect so that to some people certain actions would seem "justifiable" unless it is exposed the nature of their misconception.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

*Code of conduct???*



teotwaki said:


> this is the first draft and I will add in updates as they are fleshed out...


Now, I am a cerebral sort of guy, and not an intellectual slouch, BUT a 
:quote:CODE OF CONDUCT:quote:?????

Really?

I think y'all are missing the point of WROL.

It's not that I disagree with any of the tenants you suggest but this whole post seems so beauracratic. What's next a :quote: mission statment :quote:?

:dunno:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Bingo.well said.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I think that it is good to have this to use as a foundation for those of us who want to live past the initial phase of the SHTF. It can be used to try to start rebuilding our society. It won't be the constitution or bill of rights or anything like that, but instead just a foundation for a way of life, almost like a code of honor for those who survive after SHTF 

Dont no, just my 2 cents.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Padre said:


> I think y'all are missing the point of WROL.


No.... WROL situation DOES NOT MEAN all civility gets thrown out the window.....

"The end" really would manifest itself if people cease to respect each other and everyone tears each other's throats out. John Rambo types will be running around doing just that, and it would be best if they get dispatched quickly so that those people that would actually WANT to form good relationships between community, traders, etc. and everyone can get with their lives.

To try to claim there will be "no respect toward another" is like thinking you want the entire world to die except for you. It won't work that way, I am sorry to burst your bubble. STRENGTH will come from having people you trust watch your back as you watch theirs, and it comes from not ransacking your neighbor's house the instant some major event happens.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

invision said:


> I think that it is good to have this to use as a foundation for those of us who want to live past the initial phase of the SHTF. It can be used to try to start rebuilding our society. It won't be the constitution or bill of rights or anything like that, but instead just a foundation for a way of life, almost like a code of honor for those who survive after SHTF


Absolutely correct.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We all live by our own ethics, whether now or after SHTF. Thats what I always taught new hunters. When hunting you are often alone in the middle of nowhere. Only you would know what you do. So you have to have your own ethics or code that you live by. Most people in the USA, whether they are Christians or not, do live by Christian values. At every circumstance we all make spot decisions based on our own personal code. That will be the same after shtf also. Every circumstance is always slightly different, the only constant is you.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Laws and rules fail when they are not enforced properly, that's all.


I think what counts is that we try to obey laws even if there is no police officer to catch us doing wrong.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Padre said:


> Now, I am a cerebral sort of guy, and not an intellectual slouch, BUT a
> :quote:CODE OF CONDUCT:quote:?????
> 
> Really?
> ...


It really was not meant to be bureaucratic. Nor would you even have to ever print it out. It occurred to me just now that if the "code" is meant to be self-enforcing then does that make anyone who uses it into a bureacrat? Just a joke there..... anyhow, moving right along.

I think that you'd have to read some of what was in the other thread that this all came out of.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/stealing-not-prepping-13275/

The definitions of looting and salvaging were fleshed out and that lead to what sorts of salvaging were acceptable and at a higher level, what sorts of limits might be self-imposed. Maybe give that thread a look and then see if you can offer some more insights over here?


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

Just found this site and I think that if moral people find themselves far away from the rule of law they are likely to take what may be unspoken and try to put it into words to live by.

http://www.cowboyethics.org/cowboy-ethics.html

_*COWBOY ETHICS*_

And I found this Code of the West which is a fun read too.


Don't inquire into a person's past. Take the measure of a man for what he is today.

Never steal another man's horse. A horse thief pays with his life.

Defend yourself whenever necessary.

Look out for your own.

Remove your guns before sitting at the dining table.

Never order anything weaker than whiskey.

Don't make a threat without expecting dire consequences.

Never pass anyone on the trail without saying "Howdy".

When approaching someone from behind, give a loud greeting before you get within shooting range.

Don't wave at a man on a horse, as it might spook the horse. A nod is the proper greeting.

After you pass someone on the trail, don't look back at him. It implies you don't trust him.

Riding another man's horse without his permission is nearly as bad as making love to his wife. Never even bother another man's horse.

Always fill your whiskey glass to the brim.

A cowboy doesn't talk much; he saves his breath for breathing.

No matter how weary and hungry you are after a long day in the saddle, always tend to your horse's needs before your own, and get your horse some feed before you eat.

Cuss all you want, but only around men, horses and cows.

Complain about the cooking and you become the cook.

Always drink your whiskey with your gun hand, to show your friendly intentions.

Do not practice ingratitude.

A cowboy is pleasant even when out of sorts. Complaining is what quitters do, and cowboys hate quitters.

Always be courageous. Cowards aren't tolerated in any outfit worth its salt.

A cowboy always helps someone in need, even a stranger or an enemy.

Never try on another man's hat.

Be hospitable to strangers. Anyone who wanders in, including an enemy, is welcome at the dinner table. The same was true for riders who joined cowboys on the range.

Give your enemy a fighting chance.

Never wake another man by shaking or touching him, as he might wake suddenly and shoot you.

Real cowboys are modest. A braggert who is "all gurgle and no guts" is not tolerated.

Be there for a friend when he needs you.

Drinking on duty is grounds for instant dismissal and blacklisting.

A cowboy is loyal to his "brand," to his friends, and those he rides with.

Never shoot an unarmed or unwarned enemy. This was also known as "the rattlesnake code": always warn before you strike. However, if a man was being stalked, this could be ignored.

Never shoot a woman no matter what.

Consideration for others is central to the code, such as: Don't stir up dust around the chuckwagon, don't wake up the wrong man for herd duty, etc.

Respect the land and the environment by not smoking in hazardous fire areas, disfiguring rocks, trees, or other natural areas.

Honesty is absolute - your word is your bond, a handshake is more binding than a contract.

Live by the Golden Rule.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

LincTex said:


> No.... WROL situation DOES NOT MEAN all civility gets thrown out the window.....


I can be plenty civil without a code of conduct for the SHTF. The Ten Commandments stays with me in my heart, and is all I need, with or without the ROL.


----------

